# Dye sublimation ink - from korea / japan



## RedVictorian (Nov 7, 2009)

hi guys,

just wanted to ask if anyone here has used dye sublimation inks from japan or korea that do not cause clogging and produce great colors?

thanks!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I get mine out of Japan. If there is a clogging issue, it is because I let the printer sit for weeks without printing anything, but if it is in use I don't have any issues. When it clogs it's pretty easy to clear, I usually will snatch the printhead out and flush warm distilled water through it and takes care of it pretty quickly. As for The colors, looks good to me. I have never used any other inks so I have nothing to compare.


----------



## RedVictorian (Nov 7, 2009)

veedub3 said:


> I get mine out of Japan. If there is a clogging issue, it is because I let the printer sit for weeks without printing anything, but if it is in use I don't have any issues. When it clogs it's pretty easy to clear, I usually will snatch the printhead out and flush warm distilled water through it and takes care of it pretty quickly. As for The colors, looks good to me. I have never used any other inks so I have nothing to compare.


Thanks!  by the way, do you use sticky or non-sticky dye sub transfer paper? does the paper gsm matter?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

RedVictorian said:


> Thanks!  by the way, do you use sticky or non-sticky dye sub transfer paper? does the paper gsm matter?


I use Texprint dye sub paper, and the site I get it from says it is 105gsm. I have no idea if it is sticky or non sticky, not sure what you are meaning.


----------



## RedVictorian (Nov 7, 2009)

veedub3 said:


> I use Texprint dye sub paper, and the site I get it from says it is 105gsm. I have no idea if it is sticky or non sticky, not sure what you are meaning.


My paper supplier sells sticky or non-sticky, they say sticky is better for sportswear fabrics to prevent it from getting bad transfer images if in case the fabric shrinks or moves during the heat transfer process? Any thoughts?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

RedVictorian said:


> My paper supplier sells sticky or non-sticky, they say sticky is better for sportswear fabrics to prevent it from getting bad transfer images if in case the fabric shrinks or moves during the heat transfer process? Any thoughts?


If you are doing fabric sticky is a must. What actually happens is the fabric shrinks under heat. Using sticky paper you eliminate ghosting 100%.


----------



## cap guy (Mar 10, 2008)

Can you share that web site??


----------



## RedVictorian (Nov 7, 2009)

Riderz Ready said:


> If you are doing fabric sticky is a must. What actually happens is the fabric shrinks under heat. Using sticky paper you eliminate ghosting 100%.



Hi Mark,

Thanks a lot for the info, that greatly helps me decide which one to buy. 

We're still about to start using dye sublimation...

I'm also about to buy this large format pneumatic heat press (100x120):
Cheng Yi Machinal Equipment Co.,LTD

Can't afford a GeoKnight brand... any other quality alternatives?


----------



## RedVictorian (Nov 7, 2009)

cap guy said:


> Can you share that web site??


Hi Cap Guy,

Do you mean the website for the transfer paper? It's ::: Boorim World :::


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Riderz Ready said:


> If you are doing fabric sticky is a must. What actually happens is the fabric shrinks under heat. Using sticky paper you eliminate ghosting 100%.


Good to no the difference, I always use the prospray from Conde to keep my design in place, but good to no I could just buy sticky paper. I don't do a whole lot of sublimation on fabrics, mostly mugs and water bottles so I was not aware of sticky vs non-sticky paper. 

Thanks


----------



## cap guy (Mar 10, 2008)

RedVictorian said:


> Hi Cap Guy,
> 
> Do you mean the website for the transfer paper? It's ::: Boorim World :::


I would like to know the site for the paper and the ink.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

RedVictorian said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the info, that greatly helps me decide which one to buy.
> 
> ...


In my opinion if you can not afford a GeoKnight you can not afford to be in the large format game. If you are looking at ink from Korea, chinese presses, etc you are walking into a total mess unless you are very experienced in dye sublimation. In my opinion ink for the wide format market is very affordable with great quality. I would bet if you surveyed the wide format shops in this country 95% are using quality brand inks, paper, and presses versus trying to piece meal garbage from China or Korea. There are reasons why. If you are new to dye sub you need to understand how techincal the process is and if you do not have support you are guranteed to fail.


----------



## RedVictorian (Nov 7, 2009)

Riderz Ready said:


> In my opinion if you can not afford a GeoKnight you can not afford to be in the large format game. If you are looking at ink from Korea, chinese presses, etc you are walking into a total mess unless you are very experienced in dye sublimation. In my opinion ink for the wide format market is very affordable with great quality. I would bet if you surveyed the wide format shops in this country 95% are using quality brand inks, paper, and presses versus trying to piece meal garbage from China or Korea. There are reasons why. If you are new to dye sub you need to understand how techincal the process is and if you do not have support you are guranteed to fail.


Hi Mark,

I'm currently based in the Philippines, previously in Singapore.
Haven't found a large format press here in the Philippines so either way, I won't have support  

Thanks for your input though.


----------



## jgapril (Feb 25, 2007)

veedub3 said:


> I get mine out of Japan. If there is a clogging issue, it is because I let the printer sit for weeks without printing anything, but if it is in use I don't have any issues. When it clogs it's pretty easy to clear, I usually will snatch the printhead out and flush warm distilled water through it and takes care of it pretty quickly. As for The colors, looks good to me. I have never used any other inks so I have nothing to compare.


Hi, can you share where you get your ink in Japan??
thx 
John


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

pro spray; epson presentation paper matte, staples look for 2 for one sale on paper. Lots of ink out there! Love our forum, have a nice day uncletee.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

We use a large reputable ink company based in Korea for our sublimation and pigment inks, they have an international supply chain for which I am a dealer, so I won't say the brand name, as this post isn't to get sales.
But I wanted to say that it is wrong to dismiss an ink just because of where it is made. The company we use are no fly by night, have been around many years, making both professional inks and consumer inks, sublimation is certainly not the only thing they do.
Obviously, there are crap inks being produced around the world, and these would be best avoided, but I feel it wrong to tar all inks from the east with the same brush.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

We use InkTec


----------

